# First Brisket and 2nd smoke on Oklahoma highland!



## lazman (Jul 18, 2016)

On a vacation stop in Cleveland, I decided to take on my first brisket while shopping at the west side city market. Picked up a 7 pound point from a stall and the butchers first question was right on...Have u graduated to a brisket yet...I confirmed that I was in fact ready but still nervous dropping a large amount of money on such a finicky piece of meat.  Total cook time was 18 hours at 225 on apple wood chunks and lump maple leaf charcoal. I'll let the pictures say the rest. Results were absolutely  awesome!













20160717_215906.jpg



__ lazman
__ Jul 18, 2016


















20160718_110221.jpg



__ lazman
__ Jul 18, 2016


















20160718_195636.jpg



__ lazman
__ Jul 18, 2016


















20160718_195855.jpg



__ lazman
__ Jul 18, 2016


















20160718_200530.jpg



__ lazman
__ Jul 18, 2016






Loving my new highland!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2016)

It looks delicious!

I think the point is the best part of a brisket.

And yours looks fantastic!

Al


----------



## lazman (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks, Smokin Al. My goal this time around was to keep it moist,  next one we will try for a firmer bark.


----------



## wh0pp3r68 (Aug 4, 2016)

so this makes me question everything I've read. 1lb= 1 hr of cook time. your point was 7 lbs (assuming after trimming) so shouldn't that have equated to 7 hours roughly?


----------



## lazman (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for looking  whopp3r68,

A general guideline at 225 degrees is 1 hour and 15 minutes, however many variables will affect that timeline. One that i failed to mention in my first post was the thunderstorm during the night that cooled my pit and I struggled to retain the 225 temp in the barrel for over an hour. These as well how many times the barrel is opened and the type of brisket will all play with your times.  The famous saying goes...brisket is done when it is done.  Cook till it reaches 195 internal  no matter how long it takes.


----------



## wh0pp3r68 (Aug 4, 2016)

And that explains it, thank you for the clarification.


----------



## pigginout (Aug 5, 2016)

Looks good!  As always I'm sure it was well worth the calories! I was up at 4am this morning to do a brisket but lightning and thunder are delaying my start.


----------

